# The Exorcist - 9/30 theatrical showing



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

To coincide with the release of the Blu-Ray on 10/5, Warner Bros. is re-releasing the director's cut of *The Exorcist *in theaters on 9/30 for a one night showing.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=16270


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I still remember the first time I tried to watch this movie on TV while living alone many years ago. Couldn't do it, it was so unnerving. Next time it was on TV, I got a friend to come over so I could sit through it with plenty of moral support.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

It's one of my favorite movies and I love seeing it theatrically. Generally some unspoiled folks turn up.

There are showings in Austin. I may have to catch it again.


----------

